# Garlic Tablets for Ticks



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

OK so I know it's been talked about here before, but I'm lazy and don't want to have to go looking for it. :biggrin:

Ticks are rampant around these parts. Nothing seems to work...things that did work stop working. I'm wondering if any of you have any experience using garlic tablets to repel ticks. Does it actually do anything other than make your dog smell like a bad Italian dish??? ainkiller:


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think you get more benefits from using fresh garlic instead of tablets.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I live in a heavily tick infested area and unfortunately garlic does nothing for repelling ticks. I've tried essential oils as well with no success. I've used advantix and frontline in the past and wasn't satisfied with it. They do kill ticks, but only after they bite. It's not good when your dog comes in the house, with ticks crawling on them. I had them crawling on the couch and on me in my house;0( Preventic collar did repell them effective. I wont use it anymore, because I don't like using pesticidesainkiller:. I use my trusty tweezers now;0) Next spring will be back to the drawing board. There has to be a natural solution!:hippie:


----------

